# Le Pen (pronuncia)



## natoil7maggio

Buongiorno a tutti.

Molto tempo fa, quando era in auge il padre dell'attuale politica francese Marine Le Pen, io chiesi, avrò avuto tredici anni, ad un mio amico d'infanzia di poco più grande di me, che mi derise, come mai in televisione pronunciassero "Pen" senza alcuna distorsione, mentre a scuola ci avevano insegnato che il gruppo di lettere "en" va pronunciato "an" (per es. "penser" va pronunciato correttamente, più o meno, "pansé"). Anche oggi, sentendo pronunciare quel nome in lingua madre, mi sembra che sia pronunciato senza alcuna distorsione.
Se qualcuno dopo tanti anni mi sa dare una spiegazione lo ringrazio davvero tanto.

Emanuele

P.s. L'errore nel titolo della discussione non è dovuto al fatto che non so scrivere in italiano, ma ad una tastiera che fa le bizze .


----------



## Fooler

Ciao e benvenuto nel forum

Effettivamente _pen_ sembra pronunciato con un miscuglio tra _pen_ e _pan_ ma non saprei dirti quale regola di pronuncia segua, forse EN sta a sè essendo scritto alla fine della parola e viene pronunciata con un _EN_ anzichè _AN._
Molto spesso alcune parole vengono anche cambiate nella pronuncia per non dare equivoco al nome del personaggio. Basti pensare al presidente russo Putin che secondo la pronuncia si dovrebbe dire _Puten_ ma visto il significato della pronuncia di....._puten_  lo chiamano _Put*i*n_


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Buongiorno, Emanuele e Fooler,
Dopo lunga riflessione, suppongo che sia perché è un cognome, non è un sostantivo. Dunque non segue regole.
Per esempio, nel nome Benjamin, la prima sillaba Ben è pronunciata come "bain" / bagno) ma il suo diminutivo "Ben" è pronunciato "bène", rimando con "benne". Non mi viene in mente altra spiegazione.
Sono curiosa di sapere se qualcuno ne conosce un'altra.
Saluti,
Les Copains d'Abord


----------



## Pietruzzo

La pronuncia di "Le Pen" è irregolare in quanto la vocale non è nasalizzata e la "n" è pronunciata. Praticamente si pronuncia"all'italiana". In attesa dell'intervento dei madrelingua.
Edit
Già fatto


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Perfetto, Pietruzzo.


----------



## natoil7maggio

Innanzitutto grazie a tutti per le risposte.
Una volta posi questa domanda anche su Yahoo Answers ed ottenni come risposta più sensata che "en" in finale di parola si pronuncia come in italiano e mi si faceva l'esempio della parola "ancien", ma andando ad ascoltarla su vari siti, per es. Google Traduttore ed Howtopronunce il dubbio mi è rimasto, sicuramente la "e" di "en"non è pronunciata "piana" . Capisco che è difficile spiegare le pronunce per iscritto, comunque magari vivendo un po' in Francia tutti i miei dubbi si dissiperebbero.


----------



## jekoh

Non è un nome francese. La pronuncia segue regole tradizionali della sua lingua.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Credo Le Pen che sia un cognome bretone. 

Natoil7maggio : Rigardo a "ancien", non tenere conto della spiegazione che hai ricevuto su Yahoo Answers - sono francese e posso affermare senza ombra di dubbio che non è corretta.

Ti consiglio invece questo sito : Les sons [ɔ̃], [ɑ̃] et [ɛ̃] : Parlons français, c'est facile !
Ascoltare il suono [ɛ̃] sara la migliora risposta - e dopo, potrai pronunciare ancien, chien, tiens/tient, pin, pain, fin, lin, main, nain, bain, saint, sein, thym, teint, hein, plein, train, ecc - non dimanticando VIN !!!
Dunque, Salute !


----------



## itka

Buon'anno a tutti !
Le regole di pronuncia in francese hanno tutte molto eccezioni. La scrittura [-en] si può pronunciare comme "(b)ene" in un sacco di parole per lo più di origine straniera. Qualche esempio (per dare solo parole conosciute) : Eden, lichen, gluten, pollen, amen, dolmen, aven, lumen, hymen, albumen, cérumen, cyclamen, yen...


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bravissimo itka !!! mi vergogno di non averci pensato.
Saluti


----------



## albyz

Ottima osservazione e ottimi suggerimenti!
Per prendere un esempio attuale, il nome della società Vivendi è stato pronunciato da quasi tutti i giornalisti italiani "alla francese", cosa che i Francesi non fanno  (cliccare sul link per chi avesse dubbi).


----------



## itka

> cosa che i Francesi non fanno


Che cosa vuoi dire ?
Ho ascoltato qualche discorso dove si parla di Vivendi in italiano su Youtube ed... è pronunciato esattamente come in francese


----------



## albyz

itka said:


> Ho ascoltato qualche discorso dove si parla di Vivendi in italiano su Youtube ed... è pronunciato esattamente come in francese



Si vede che sei stato più "fortunato" di me .
Un esempio dove ci si sforza di pronunciare "alla francese" (come nella parola "enfant"), anche se ce ne sono stati dei "migliori". Può anche darsi che rispetto all'inizio abbiano corretto un po' il tiro.


----------



## itka

Difatti !


----------

